# My aftermarket stereo isn't getting power. HELP!



## automattic716 (Nov 12, 2010)

I have an '01 Altima and I am trying to upgrade the stereo (so I can play my iPod). I am hooking up a Pioneer CD Player. The problem is that I have everything hooked up but I can't get any power to the stereo and can't figure out why. I have the wiring harness and have the wire colors matching each other, and I have the ground for the radio screwed onto the metal brackets of the old 6-disc CD changer that came with the car. The fuse in the new radio is good, and I'm pretty sure the fuses in the car are good because the old radio worked just fine before I took it out. I have tried everything to get power to the new unit, even cut the ground wire and wired it to the car's harness ground wire! LOL I really tried everything and it just isn't turning on. Is there a special way to hook up a stereo in a Nissan or something? I just can't get it to work.


----------



## Peanut (Mar 23, 2011)

You're pretty sure the fuse in the car is good because the old one worked fine? Check that fuse, because you could have easily let a wire touch the chassis and ground out, blowing the fuse. 

Also, do you have the car running when you're trying to turn on the unit, because unless you custom wired this head unit in (meaning you didn't use a snap in harness adapter) then the ignition will need to be in at least Accessory mode to allow power to the unit.

Check the fuse, and if you're using a snap-in harness adapter, turn on the car. If it still doesn't work, take a picture and show me how you wired in the head unit (I will be presumptuous in that this is your first stereo install and say that you SHOULD be using a snap in adapter to get this going.) We'll go from there...


----------



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

IF you try all that and it still doesnt work, such as it was in the case of my z31, i had to run a new wire from the stereo harness to my battery and of course fuse it and put it on your power terminal and it runs like normal now. Not 100% sure why it does that but it works .. So if all else fails.


----------



## christofer (Aug 30, 2011)

Here are a few things you should do if your car stereo refuses to power up.

First, check that your ignition is switched on and that your stereo is attached correctly.

Check you car fuse

If your stereo doesn't have a "Reset" button, release your stereo from your dash and physically
disconnect the power connector and then re-connect and test for correct operation

If you are using a harness adapter, ensure that the pins have lined up with the car's existing stereo
connectors and the stereo's ISO connectors. Ensure that some haven't been slightly bent. Inspect very closely.


----------

